# Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe :)



## Ladylike (18. August 2011)

*Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Guten Tag,

bin neu hier und hoffe man kann mir bezüglich meines problems helfen. Bin nicht so der Computer experte das vor weg  Also bitte um verständnis.


Vor kurzen habe ich mir ein neues gehäuse gekauft da mein altes gut 10 J. alt war.
Habe mir von cool master das cosmos model ausgesucht und seid dem schreit mein pc nur noch um sich, im idle betrieb hab ich bei geschlossenen gehäuse z.b 7000 - 9000 umdrehung bei CPU , grafikkarte auch leicht erhöht.
Bei geöffneten gehäuse fallt die cpu umdrehung auf 3000 - 3500. Ich benutze noch denn Orginal lüfter.
Die Temperaturen liegen gleich....egal ob das gehäuse auf oder geschlossen im Idle betrieb ist, CPU 28-35 grad und die Graka. 35 - 40 Grad.
Bei Spielen kann man bei CPU und graka gut 8- 10 Grad dazu rechnen, daher mache ich mir von denn Temperaturen keine gedanken.

Meine frage ist, was für lüfter könnt ihr empfehlen die ich gegen die standart kühler austausche? Würde das was bringen ? 
CPU kühler müsste ich auch tauschen, aber da kommen ja bald die neuen CPUs (bulldozer) raus daher kauf ich jetzt noch keinen weil, ich nicht weiß ob ich denn CPU kühler mitnehmen kann z.b Cool Master v 10.
Bin mal gespannt was sich cpu technisch ergibt, was die tests sagen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu meinen system:

Bequit netzteil
amd phenom ii x6 1100t
G.Skill 8 GB DDR 3
GTX 580
SSD revodrive 120 GB + HDD 2 TB

Wäre dankbar um vorschläge zur optimierung der lüfter.


----------



## Crenshaw (18. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Welche Lüfter sind denn so laut? Weil wenn du ein neues Gehäuse hastkönnens eigentlich nur die Gehäuselüfter sein. Aber trotzdem würde ich dir zu einem neuen Cpu Kühler raten 

mfG

crenshaw


----------



## frankii (18. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Finde erstmal heraus welche Lüfter am lautesten sind, 7000 upm hört sich extrem an.
Wieviele Gehäuselüfter hast du denn verbaut?
Sinnvoll ist einer unten einblasend oben rausblasend, hier bieten sich z.b. noiseblocker xl1 an , hab ich selbst, sind nicht zu hören.
Vielleicht kannst du den Lüfter der cpu im Bios runterregeln (silent modus o.ä.)
Welche gtx 580 hast du denn, sind ja auch nicht unbedingt Leisetreter.
Wenn die Lautstärke allerdings vorher o.k. war könnens ja nur die Gehäuselüfter sein, die original Lüfter meines Coolermaster waren auch irre laut.

Gruß


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

1: hol dir nen anständigen CPU-Kühler
2: hol dir nen anständigen GPU-Kühler
3: hol dir anständige Gehäuselüfter


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Was sind den das für Lüfter um Gottes Willen??? 
Bei mir laufen die im idle mit 500-700 Umdrehungen. Unter Vollast mit max. 1500 Umdrehungen.
Hab die BeQuiet Silent Wings als Gehäuselüfter. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. 

Als CPU Kühler hab den Turmkühler von Noctua. (Idle ca. 30°C, Vollast ca 50°C)
Der Synthe Mugen 3 reicht aber auch total aus, wenn du nicht soviel Geld ausgeben magst. 

Edit: Sehe gerade das du noch 2 extra Gehäuselüfter oben hast. Wenn du nen neuen CPU Kühler drauf hast, mach die dann lieber weg und mach dir einen an der Seite dran, damit die Grafikkarte frische Luft bekommt.


----------



## benefull (18. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Benutzt du den Boxed?
Also meiner Meinung nach sind 7000 Umdrehungen sowohl da, als auch bei der Gpu unrealistisch.
Mein Boxedkühler rennt aktuell in Spielen bei 5000 Umdrehungen rum, und das ist so laut, unvorstellbar wie da nochmal 2000 draufkommen können. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Wie werden die Gehäuselüfter geregelt von der Drehzahl? Die Coolermaster Lüfter wie auch die meisten anderen Werkslüfter auch sind meist recht laut. Ich würde zuerst mal einen besseren CPU Kühler verbauen, der sieht aus wie Boxed und ist nicht gerade Silent. Klemme mal wenigstens einen Lüfter im Deckel ab.


----------



## Zyklon83 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde zuerst mal einen besseren CPU Kühler verbauen, der sieht aus wie Boxed und ist nicht gerade Silent. Klemme mal wenigstens einen Lüfter im Deckel ab.



Das sieht nicht nur so aus  das is der Boxed Lüfter^^ Ich würde auch sagen kauf dir erstmal einen neuen CPU kühler und dann neue Gehäuse Lüfter^^


----------



## Ladylike (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Hallo,

danke schon einmal für die ganzen antworten.

Der CPU lüfter ist boxed und läuft im idle betrieb 7000 umdrehungen, die grafikkarte bleibt bei 1500- 1700 umdrehungen (offen u. geschlossenen gehäuse).
Die GTX ist von MSi (MSI Global ? Graphics Card - N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC)

Habe oben das bild rein gestellt. Unten der lüfter sorgt für frischluft und die beiden oben und der hintere zum raus pusten.

Da ich mir bald ne neue CPU kaufe, wie schon oben gesagt werde ich mit dem cpu lüfter noch warten, da ich nicht weiß ob der nächste Prozessor denn kühler dann unterstützt.Im Gehäuse was ist gut an lüfter (preis egal)?
Was kann ich auf der graka an lüfter machen?
Die 3 lüfter im gehäuse siind direkt mit dem netzteil verbunden, waren von Coolermaster schon so verbaut.

lieben gruß


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Dann setz die gehäuselüfter mal auf die fan anschlüsse und aktiviere im bios das CPU fan und fan steuergerät und setz beides auf silend (unter Hardware monitor zu finden )

Danach kontrolliere die temps unter Last und wenn die noch OK sind sollte dein Rechner ein ganzes Stück leiser sein


----------



## Ladylike (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

cool ok teste ich... melde mich wieder


----------



## Ladylike (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Hallo nochmals,

hab leider nur 3 von 4 anschlüssen auf dem mainboard gefunden.
Hab jetzt unteren, und die beiden obere auf dem baord angeschlossen. der hinter läuft weiterhin über netzteil.

Vom gefühl her laufen die dingen auf etwas schneller, werde gleich mal ne runde spielen und testen, aber eine frage hab isch noch .

Ich kenn mich im Bios nicht aus.
bin im bios gegangen unter hardware monitor. Habe unten die einstelluntgen aktiviert, ob das so richtig ist weiß ich nicht, daher wollte ich nochmal nachfragen.

bei mir sieht es im bios so aus :

CPU Q Fan Function -> enabled 
Select Fan Type -> PWM Fan und kann wählen DC Fan (was ist der unterschied?)

CPU Q Fan Mode -> Silent
Chassis Q Fan Function -> enabled
Chassis Q Fan Mode -> Silent (kann da noch mehr sachen wählen, heißt leise auch gleich mehr wärme)

´Da ich von meinen 4 gehäuse lüfter nur 3 anschliessen konnte, gibt es adapter so das ich über einen fan anschluss auf dem board, 2 lüfter anschliessen kann ?

Läuft definitiv schon besser, jetzt nach dem schreiben ( ca 5 min) ist das ding schon ruhiger, klar müssen bessere lüfter her, das aber nach der nächsten anschaffung, Warte leider noch immer auf die neuen CPU´s 


Lieben Gruß und noch einmal vielen dank


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Das wäre das was du brauchst 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Sieht so wohl ganz ok aus, hier wäre so ein Adapter


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

@ Doc 

erster


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *



True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Doc
> 
> erster


Du hast den Punkt ja nötiger


----------



## frankii (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Du brauchst doch keine 4 Gehäuselüfter, 2 sind dicke genug. 
Wie oben beschrieben unten vorn einblasend oben hinten rausblasend.
Die Grafikkarte kannst du mit dem msi afterburner vielleicht auch noch etwas drosseln, ist ein feines freewareprogramm.
Die temperaturen checkst du dann mit core temp und dem afterburner, im idle ist bestimmt einiges an Lautstärke zu reduzieren.
Und mit neuer cpu nen anständigen Kühler, dann passt das.

Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

upps ....nicht auf DC sondern auf PWM .....

warum verbessert mich eigendlich keiner wenn ich Müll poste ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *



True Monkey schrieb:


> upps ....nicht auf DC sondern auf PWM .....
> 
> warum verbessert mich eigendlich keiner wenn ich Müll poste ?



Ich hatte dir ja nicht zugestimmt im folgenden Post. Ist der Pegel wieder zu niedrig?


----------



## Ladylike (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Ok werde ich gleich wieder ändern ? Was ist der unterschied ?

Wenn ich auf Silent stelle laufen dadurch die lüfter nur langsamer und werden bei hohen temperaturen auch schneller ?

Wollte mich nochmals bei euch allen bedanken für die schnelle hilfe, schön das man nicht gleich irgend welche sprüche sich anhören muss wenn man mal was net weiß, hier im forum bin ich richtig -THX .


Lieben gruß


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist der Pegel wieder zu niedrig?


 
Da arbeite ich gerade dran 



> Wenn ich auf Silent stelle laufen dadurch die lüfter nur langsamer und werden bei hohen temperaturen auch schneller


 
Nööp ...die bleiben langsam 
Darum solltest du auch die temps kontrollieren bzw im Auge behalten 

Aber wenn deine CPU nicht übertaktet ist sollte das kein prob sein.

DC bedeutet nicht regelbarer Lüfter und PWM regelbar


----------



## Ladylike (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Ok.... wieder was gelernt 

kann man es auch so im bios einstellen das wenn die temp. steigen die lüfter schneller drehen sollen?

gruß


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

Jepp 

silent ....ist immer langsam 
normal .....da regeln die temp die Geschwindigkeit 
performance ....ist immer Volldampf

edit: heute ist glaube ich nicht mein tag  .....auch unter Silent drehen die Lüfter bei mehr Temps auf allerdings erst später und auch nicht voll


----------



## Ladylike (19. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

kein problem 

wünsche dir/euch noch ein schönes we.

Bye bis bald


----------



## Bruce112 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *

besser währe natürlich eine lüfterregler zu kaufen .+ Cpu Kühler mugen 2 
und zuviele lüfter in den board  einzustöpseln ist nicht das beste methode 

einen kannst du schonmal an den netzteil einbinden bequiet netzteile haben so was weiße kabeln 3 pin extra für solche sachen PWM gesteuert von netzteil aus


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen OK, Lüfter extrem laut, brauche hilfe *



Bruce112 schrieb:


> und zuviele lüfter in den board einzustöpseln ist nicht das beste methode


 
aha ....fängt es dann an zu brennen oder was 

Oder hast du irgendeine sinnige Erklärung für den Spruch ?


----------

